# C&C 3 Tiberium Wars



## Schluse (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ,

habe folgendes Problem.
Mein Comp.
E8400 ,HD4870 1024MB , Vista 32bit und 4GB 1066

schmiert immer ab und gibt dann ne Fehlermeldung raus "Direct 3D error 0x0x88760870" und die Meldung Anzeigentreiber wurde wieder hergestellt.Habe Catalyst 8.12.

MEMtest keine Fehler 

Einer einen Tip?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2008)

GraKa übertaktet?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (24. Dezember 2008)

Lad mal den neusten Patch runter von C&C3 danach hats bei mir wieder funktioniert!!
MFG


----------



## alex0582 (25. Dezember 2008)

von welcher firma ist deine 4870 ? club 3d


----------



## Schluse (29. Dezember 2008)

Graka ist nicht übertaktet.
Laut C&C sind keine Patch verfügbar , also habe das Spiel auf dem neusten Stand.

Richtig die Karte ist von Club ist das Relevant

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde


----------



## endgegner (29. Dezember 2008)

EA Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

das ein patch aber ich würde abraten von dem patch ich habe den patch drauf gemacht und fand ihn voll gammel.


----------



## Schluse (31. Dezember 2008)

Habe alles ausprobiert von Catalyst deinstallieren und andere Version wie die Graka über Overdrive runter setzen.
Habe bei dem Spiel deinstalliert und installiert ,alle Patches ausprobiert.
Dann mal ein Ram-Riegel entfernt.Von den Temperaturen her ist alles OK
spielt sich so um die 40 Grad ab.Laut Memtest sind die Speicher in Ordnung.Über3D Vantage erreich ich so um die 11000 Punkte.Habe auch mal den ATI Service auf deaktiviert gestellt.Hat einer noch einen Rat?
Mal anders gefragt sollte doch mit diesem PC möglich sein C&C in 1680x1050 und alles in Mittel flüssig es zu spielen,oder?

Ist doch ein sch... sowas


----------



## Niza (31. Dezember 2008)

Habe noch eine IDEE :
Genau in der Reihenfolge:
1. Installiere den ATI Treiber neu(aktuelle Version)
2. Danach: Installiere mal das aktuelle DirectX 9,0C Neu(Link http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/betriebssysteme/directx/)
Vielleicht hilft das???

könnte sein das der Fehler im DirectX liegt

Wenn du zu keiner Lösung kommst:
Gib mal deinen Fehler "Direct 3D error 0x0x88760870" bei Google so ein.
Es haben schon sehr viele diesen Fehler insbesondere mit C & C 3 gehabt.

Viel erfolg und Grüße:
Niza


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes.... Findet ihr nicht auch das sich die Grafik Verschlechtert hat dem letzten Teil gegenüber? Ich find es sieht eher nach Generals Grafik aus....


----------



## seiLaut (1. Januar 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht auch das sich die Grafik Verschlechtert hat dem letzten Teil gegenüber? Ich find es sieht eher nach Generals Grafik aus....


Was ist bei dir zwischen Generals und C&C3?
Das Addon zu Generals?


----------



## Schluse (1. Januar 2009)

Also mit Direct x hab ich schon ausprobiert.

Habe Ati Tray Tool installiert. Folgendes oben rechts ist ne gelbe Zahl die fällt andauernd unter 30.Dann hakt alles gestern abend lief er 1 Std normal , heut eingeschaltet wieder altes Problem.
Noch jemand einen Tip?
Die Karte liegt um die 50 Grad.
Prozessoren um die 40 Grad.
Karte:GPU 800
        Ram 900


----------



## Schluse (1. Januar 2009)

Was mir auffällt .
Habe mal GPU-Z installiert und C&C gespielt und dann auf den Desktop umgeschaltet er zeigte mir immer GPU 500 MHZ an
normal?Obwohl doch 800 MHZ soll
2D und 3D


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2009)

Nix ist dazwischen die Grafik ist einfach nur schlechter als bei Tiberium Wars. Find ich


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2009)

Ja lol ich hab von alarmstufe rot 3 geredet. Wie sagte mein Opa immer? Erst lesen dann antworten? Scheiss alk.... sry


----------



## Schluse (24. Januar 2009)

Bin jetzt sogar auf XP mal zum Versuch umgestiegen keine Besserung.Habe mal den Taskmanager es läuft nur auf 1 CPU obwohl unter Zugehörigkeit 2 Cpu`s eingestellt ist.
Bin bei CPU von 3,6 auf 3 GHZ mal so runter gegangen, alles nichts.

Weiß noch jemand einen Tip?


----------

